# RedFordFarms



## RedFordFarms (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm new here and jus wanted to share a little about my herds and farm. 

So first off, the name, We have a 97' red ford. Thats where the name came from but we are still looking for a more unique name.
We have been forced to live on a 2 acre "city farm" for the past 1 year and 8 months. We get to move back to the country in 5 months (EKKK!!!!  ) So I can't post any gorgeous barn and garden pictures until we move and of course build the barn.  But I thought I'd share a little about my herds, flocks, etc.

Heres a list of our animals:

-black angus cattle
-quarter horses and thoroughbreds
-show and meat rabbits of 4 different breeds
-pigs
-chickens
-cats
-dogs
-geese
-ducks
-wild ducks that land in our yard and eat our food... LOL

We just made a website. Its not completely finished but I'm satisfied for now.... Go ahead and take a look!!

www.redfordfarms.weebly.com


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

erm, wait a minute......No goats?

hmmm.

That's ok.  We'll bombard you with pics of baby goats.  bwahahahaha!

Your cattle are nice looking.  Big Mama has a lovely head on her!  And I loved your photo page (I'm a photography fanatic).  

Anyway, nice to meet you, I'll look forward to hearing more about your farm.


----------



## RedFordFarms (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you!! She is such a sweetheart. The best mama and the most gentle trusting cow. With her last calf (Boomer) we were castrating him and she was eating her hay and she trusted us not to hurt him enough that she would peek over every few minutes to make sure he was alright and would just go back to munching. lol and Lucy is a GORGEOUS cow. She is due any day now. Her bag is just barely starting to fill up. I'm so excited. I'm sure I will have some pictures of her and her baby soon. I need to get pictures of Rosey but she is with the bull at our friends farm right now. lol

And yes I do need goats. lol I don't know much about them or what they can be used for, but I think they would be fun to have. Most of my animals have to have a good purpose on our farm... no freebies. lol 

-horses: Transportation in a very bad economy
-cows: food storage on the hoof
-rabbits: human food and dog and cat food
-piggies: BACON
-cats: pest control
-dogs: Constant Farm Patrol
-Chickens: meat, eggs, pest control
-geese: clean up to orchard and good meat plus natural lawn mowers. lol
-ducks: same as the geese 
-I don't know about those wild ducks though. I guess they could be used for food if I was a good aim with a shotgun, i'll leave that to my brothers. LOL

I love photography. I have a point and shoot camera though. lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 18, 2012)

There is actually quite a market for meat goats. If you live anywhere near SLC I'm certain you could make some brisk buisness selling to some of the ethnic groups there. not that everyone can't enjoy goat but I've never tried it. NOW what you should REALLLLLLY get is some sheep.


----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome to BYH.

I love the name Red Ford Farm...I have never heard anything close to that!!  How much more unique can you get!!

We had a red ford pickup, but traded recently....

Anyway, welcome, and for pete's sake, get some goats, life is not complete without goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## RedFordFarms (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL! I do like the look of boer goats.  We will see. I live right next to SLC right now, but I will be moving in 4 months and then I will be about 1 hour and 20 minutes from SLC.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 19, 2012)

a new comer WELCOME I X4 about you needing goats or was that X3. Anyways I hope you start a journal


----------



## RedFordFarms (Mar 20, 2012)

Journal? :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2012)

RedFordFarms said:
			
		

> Journal? :/


some of us have journals where we share what is going on, on farms or hoemstead. 
here is mine http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16414
Elevam has one here http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10460
and so on. It lets us  get to know you better


----------



## RedFordFarms (Mar 21, 2012)

So kind of like a blog? I have a blog that is mostly made for my Rabbitry but I have mentioned my other animals too. I don't have time to start another blog.  I wish I did! YOu can visit that if you want?  

http://www.littlerascalsrabbitry.blogspot.com


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

RedFordFarms said:
			
		

> So kind of like a blog? I have a blog that is mostly made for my Rabbitry but I have mentioned my other animals too. I don't have time to start another blog.  I wish I did! You can visit that if you want?
> 
> http://www.littlerascalsrabbitry.blogspot.com


I like your Rabbitry blog you have a lot of great info in there.
You found a new reader


----------

